#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Chevron project management system - CPDEP

## piephuc

Could anyone share the Chevron project management guidelines please.


Many thanks, PieSee More: Chevron project management system - CPDEP

----------


## hznraja

i need these too!!!
please share if anyone has one

----------


## edson.ortega

If you have it!!!, please share it!, we'll appreciate that.

----------


## nomanfahmi

Anyone got this, please upload

----------


## mekkisam

Thank u in advance

----------


## driftshade

i need too, thanks

----------


## lorpinse

:Redface:

----------


## chemnguyents

me too

----------


## lucksravi

I also need it.

----------


## nomanfahmi

try to download this file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orbawy

This link is only for review cannot be downloaded. Please help.

----------


## mary_dt

The links to the handbook chapters do not work, can you please help?

----------


## orbawy

Please upload once again. Thanks in advance.

See More: Chevron project management system - CPDEP

----------


## chenshe9989

Upload please

----------


## mekkisam

Please, urgent need

----------


## DEBIMA

Please share the file!
Thanks

----------


## john zink

please share it.thanks

----------


## ghostforever

Hello, Please could you help me, I need this framework for my degree work.

----------


## bryandown

This might help, 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls up load to mediafire Tks in advance

----------


## mekkisam

Hi, Please up load to again to mediafire or 4shared, Thanks in advance

----------

